# 10 gal tank just for plants



## sitetools (Jul 26, 2010)

I would like to start up a 10 gal tank just for plants. What do I need to have in order to have green and healthy plants?

Here is what I have;


10 gal tank
20 gal filter
10 gal air pump
10 gal automated heater

I have plants in my other tanks but I'm not doing anything special such as lighting (just using day light). Some links and pictures of a setup would be great too!


----------



## sitetools (Jul 26, 2010)

Ok, I just did some reason and determined that I need a CO2 reactor. I think I'll make one over the weekend. Question is how much is good for plants?

I read one bubble per second - but that's if you're adding it to a tank where there are fish.

Do I need to add a filter to the tank?
Can I increase the CO2 to be faster output since there will only be plants in there?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

You need substrate
I recommend ADA aquasoil, Netlea soil, or fluval stratum
they all make the water a little acidic, which plants love

If you don't have livestock, you can push it up to 2bps, it's up to you
but lower it or turn it off in the night, where plants actually need oxygen


----------

